# Mooch: The 18650 battery table has a new rating...Max Vaping Amps



## Alex

The 18650 battery table has a new rating...Max Vaping Amps self.electronic_cigarette

by Mooch315

Please download this new version and delete any earlier ones you have.

I have changed the Max Continuous Amps rating ("MCA") to Max Vaping Amps ("MVA"). The numbers for each battery have not changed but my explanation for what the numbers mean has.

The MVA rating is the maximum pulsed current you can draw when vaping without exceeding my 100°C safety limit in case the battery is discharged continuously due to a mod malfunction or accidental button press. Much higher than this and you risk the battery venting or worse. You can exceed this rating when vaping without overheating the battery but you increase the risk of the battery venting in case of a problem.

This new MVA rating can be used to select the highest discharge current level you could vape at without taking a huge risk. There is always some risk of venting the battery at these high current levels though.

For long battery life and a decent safety margin I recommend not exceeding the lower continuous discharge rating ("CDR") of the battery.

I want to thank Zach of Vaping Moderation, Daniel of DJLsb Vapes, and Peg of Pegasus Vapor Academy for giving me the idea to make this rating change. We were all in chat one day and they mentioned the need for a pulse safety limit. I thought this was a great idea and realized I already had the data to set that rating. I think this change makes the table more useful and easier to understand. Thanks guys!





source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic.../the_18650_battery_table_has_a_new_ratingmax/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Interesting, the Samsung 30Q is 25A where the LG HG2 is 20A... I thought he said they performed the same?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

